# hi, new



## halas (Apr 9, 2007)

*hi everyone new to this forum,

so i better introduce myself, im from the land of oz i have an anglo arab named king alkazah he's 5 .

this is our third season of doing endurance are there any enduance riders here?

um im really bad at writting about myself lol but i want to be a vet oneday particularly caring for horses. would loves to hear lots about everyone and there horses. 

bye  *


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!! 8) I think you'll really like this forum, it's alot of fun!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome!  

I think there are quite a few endurance riders on here!

Would love tosee some pics if you have some? :wink:


----------



## sexysilver (Feb 3, 2007)

welcome to this forum hope you enjoy it   

from me and my pony silver xx


----------



## horseoftheyear (Mar 19, 2007)

hullo x


----------



## horsecrazy15 (Dec 26, 2006)

heya welcome to the forum have fun!!!!


----------

